# Best way to cook 75lb whole wild hog?



## gapierce

Just shot my first wild hog last night, 75lb sow on the hoof.  I cleaned and gutted the pig and she will be on ice for a week or so bleeding out. 

I will be cooking the pig whole without head on a large smoker, any advice on the best way to go about this? Time, seasoning, temperature?


----------



## nockemstiff

Congrats on the take down.

For a pig that size I might let it set a day but its ready for the grill.  Pick your favorite rub or find some of the recipes floating around here and have at it.


----------



## HoCoLion91

I shot my first hog last Thursday night.  80lb boar.  I skinned and gutted it and let it hang all night, the temp was in the 30's.  The next morning,  I quartered it and cut the ribs out.  Put everything on the smoker except the backstraps, they wouldn't fit.  Smoked the meat for 6 hours at 225 deg.  Cut all the meat off the bone and chipped up for BBQ.


----------



## bfriendly

HoCoLion91 said:


> I shot my first hog last Thursday night.  80lb boar.  I skinned and gutted it and let it hang all night, the temp was in the 30's.  The next morning,  I quartered it and cut the ribs out.  Put everything on the smoker except the backstraps, they wouldn't fit.  Smoked the meat for 6 hours at 225 deg.  Cut all the meat off the bone and chipped up for BBQ.



^^^^^This! Rub or inject or anything you want(I am happy with Lowerys), but cook it low and slow! BELOW 250!

I read a fantastic article on smoking and it said that 2 hours, should be enough smokin time to get that smoke line/ring(forget what its called)..........then you can put it in the oven for another 2-4 hours(NO more than 250 MAX!). 

No matter what you do, if it gets too hot, it'll be Tough!

BTW-we like pics of the finished product too


----------



## pnome

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=656486


----------



## Killer Kyle

Yeeeep.  Low and slow.  I cook ribs at around 300 for about four hours, but everyone else is right on....250 for about six hours should indeed do it.  And knockemstiff is correct.  I wouldn't let that hog hang for quite a week.  I'd say three days tops should do.  Speaking of which...does anyone here actually know the max hang time for a hog.  I've spoken to a small handful of people here and there and with my processor as well, and these few tend to believe pork can spoil faster than....say...venison.  Anyone care to share your thoughts?!  Anyhow, any good pork rub / baste and low slow heat will do the trick.  Update us and let us know what you did and how it turned out!  I'm always looking for new ways to cook!


----------



## RedWrecker

i work for a bbq restraunt and every now and then they smoke a whole pig for caterings. they cook it on 225 for around six hours for a 70-80 pound pig which is the size they always smoke. But if you are using a smoker that does not keep a constant temp make sure you watch out for spikes in temp( from wind etc.) you dont want it to get too hot or it will get tough. for marinade just spray some vineger with salt and pepper in it all over and inside and add whatever dry rub you want. and for smoke they use just plain oak which i never understood why because there is better flavor smoke.


----------

